# The 1-Man Carbon Free* & Quiet Chainsaw Mill Experiment



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

So I am instituting a plan to get up and running with a chainsaw mill with a low-noise, low-cost, NO GAS option for making my own lumber out of fallen trees for projects. I have a 16" poulan gas saw which I never use since its STINKY and LOUD and finicky, and I work out of my garage.
In the garage I use a crappy Hoemlite electric chainsaw and that works ok! I have a ripping chain on it, but its underpowered by a large margin for anything other than roughing blanks out, or splitting up logs for turnings. I wanted a mobile option so I can go traipsing in the woods looking for fallen logs.

Here is where I'm at so far; I've purchased and awaiting delivery of the following:

1x Greenworks 40v Lithium-Ion 16" cordless electric Chainsaw
1x PatherPros PantherMill 2 double-clamp Alaskan style Chainsaw-mill
Safety gear (helmet, chaps, gloves, glasses, etc)

I'm going to pick up a Cant hook or maybe make one, but the logs i'm looking to mill won't be all that large anyways since they can't be too big in order to fit between the clamps on the 16" bar. I'm not expecting wider than 8 or 10", but if I can get 11 or 12 I'd be STOKED.

I did my research, and apparently this 40v battery powered saw has some decent power and can run for a bit on one charge. I work at an office for a living, married with a baby on the way and I only get an hour or two at a time to myself anyways so we shall see how much life I get out of it.

This is something that I am excited to try and while I'm not expecting too much, I'm looking forward to trying to make 8" or 10" boards out of trees that otherwise would rot away on the ground. And most importantly, I can finally mill up these Mulberry logs I have been saving for 4 years lol

And get some excercise in the process. By my VERY rough calculations, if this saw is rated at 150 cuts per battery (on 4x4 fir) thats about 525 inches or ~43 linear feet of cut. At 10" or 12" plus load for denser wood, I can maybe mill 10 or 15 linear feet of cuts, per battery. That might work out to 2 or 3 boards per battery, and for me that is fine.

*I know that carbon is produced in the manufacture of electricity but thats not my point here. :)

Thoughts? Tips? Well wishes? Utterances of Disbelief?

Stock Images of the saw and mill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2017)

Good luck with the project Joseph. Let us know how everything goes. We would love to know and see...good, bad or indifferent! But I wish you the best!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2017)

Curious to see how it works, any reason why you don't go with regular electric? No power source nearby?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 24, 2017)

Thought- interesting. Tip- you better keep that chain razor sharp... Well wishes- hope ya the best! Not much disbelief just curiousity as to how far you will actually get a cut... Cross cutting fir will be waaayyy different than ripping mulberry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Thought- interesting. Tip- you better keep that chain razor sharp... Well wishes- hope ya the best! Not much disbelief just curiousity as to how far you will actually get a cut... Cross cutting fir will be waaayyy different than ripping mulberry.


Good point. I won't be ripping mulberry in the field, so I could use my gas saw for that, or my other electric. I also bought a chainsaw sharpener machine and some Vintage New Old Stock nicholson chainsaw files (for the field).
I have a ripping chain on the electric saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Curious to see how it works, any reason why you don't go with regular electric? No power source nearby?


I updated the top paragraph to your question. No this is for the wooded area near my home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

How many batteries are you going to have on hand? I think cutting logs to size is one thing, but rippin em is going chew up the battery power. 
Get a ripping chain too...that chain it has is not going to cut quickly with a rip...


----------



## Palaswood (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How many batteries are you going to have on hand? I think cutting logs to size is one thing, but rippin em is going chew up the battery power.
> Get a ripping chain too...that chain it has is not going to cut quickly with a rip...


They dont make em for a 3/8 .043 56 link low pro chain. Im going to look into grinding one to rip. Starting with 1 and ill let you know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 25, 2017)

Interesting just saw a video the other day on you tube, the guy was milling stuff with an electric chain saw (wired). And it was really doing a good job on what he was doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Interesting just saw a video the other day on you tube, the guy was milling stuff with an electric chain saw (wired). And it was really doing a good job on what he was doing.


I like it but he needs to switch to a snow shovel at the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2017)

Good luck Joseph, keep us updated on how it goes! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> They dont make em for a 3/8 .043 56 link low pro chain. Im going to look into grinding one to rip. Starting with 1 and ill let you know!


Easy to regrind if you have a chain grinder or can get a shop to do it. I set mine about 15 to 16 degrees. Electric saw I would go less, like 12 ish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2017)

The quiet would be nice. Would have to wonder if saw is really rated to run constantly. Might want to pay attention to how warm it gets. Burning it up would be a spendy end. Seems constant running takes it's toll on gas saws- mostly through overheating. But the quiet sure would be nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 25, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> The quiet would be nice. Would have to wonder if saw is really rated to run constantly. Might want to pay attention to how warm it gets. Burning it up would be a spendy end. Seems constant running takes it's toll on gas saws- mostly through overheating. But the quiet sure would be nice.


Agreed, but we'll let him be the guinea pig and see if the saw holds up. My thoughts right away where that he'll burn it up quickly, but then again maybe not as he said he'll be doing small logs. It will be interesting for all to watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (May 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> The quiet would be nice. Would have to wonder if saw is really rated to run constantly. Might want to pay attention to how warm it gets. Burning it up would be a spendy end. Seems constant running takes it's toll on gas saws- mostly through overheating. But the quiet sure would be nice.


The batter y is what can overheat but it has a built in shutoff and will start once cooled down, so it says anyway. 

I dont have the mill yet but the saw arrived yesterday so i just walked into the woods to see what i could find. Came up on a bit of eucalyptus. Brought back some pieces that probably are only good for small turnings since they air dried out there and theres a star shaped checks down the length of the 8" dia. log.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Palaswood (May 27, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Agreed, but we'll let him be the guinea pig and see if the saw holds up. My thoughts right away where that he'll burn it up quickly, but then again maybe not as he said he'll be doing small logs. It will be interesting for all to watch.


Thanks for the vote of confidence...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence...


Sorry, just an experienced chainsaw millers opinion based on the fact I know how hard it is on a saw. But I am not totally against your thinking and I do hope it works. For smaller stuff you may be on to something. I dig electric anything so I am hoping it works as planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 27, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 
Hey youre possibly right but its worth a shot right?

So far cutting dry eucalyptus hasnt bogged it down, but as a predominantley handtool woodworker I dont force my tools and let them do the cutting.

I'll probably need to sharpen it often. I cant find a rip chain for it online so far but ill keep looking. Its a 3/8 56 link low pro .043" chain spec. If anyone can find a rip grind chain in that please let me know!

I'll take some pics of the eucalyptus when i get home. Im at Outback steakhouse with the fam. Lol my wife is 9 months preg and i just felt my kid's hiccups through her belly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2017)

That is a very small thin chain, they use it to reduce the drag and the amount of power that is needed to pull it. Take a chain to a saw sharpening shop and have it reground to a 12 to 15 degree angle. If you don't have anyone to do it and you want to pay shipping i can do it for you no charge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 30, 2017)

@woodtickgreg thanks man! Thats awesome of you.
I'll into it and maybe even take you up on that. 

No pics yet since nothing to show really.I think the mill will arrive this week, but my son may be born this week too. I hope it comes before Nico does! Or its gonna collect a lot of dust before i get to use it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Palaswood (Jun 23, 2017)

Chainsaw mill is NOT yet here. They are backed up on order, but the customer service lady assures me its worth the wait. I got the PantherMill 2 chainsaw mill.I posted in the Processing forum my progress getting familiar with my chainsaw.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/quartersawing-sycamore-log-into-planks.31996/

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2017)

Man thats some beautiful wood!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (Jun 23, 2017)

I know right? and to think that it would look kinda plain if I cut it flat. lets see if i cant get as much quarter grain out of this log as possible. Thing about sycamore is once it dries, its super stable, and thus is often used as drawer sides in place of say mahogany.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

